
Rants from a Job Applicant After 100 CS Job Interviews in Silicon Valley - jpn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzz5AaCWMps
======
searealist
I watched the whole thing, allow me to summarize.

Her story begins: She quits her presumably well paying job at Cisco because
she finds it uninspiring. She drafts a strict list of requirements.

\- No large companies.

\- No homogeneous cultures.

\- No arrogant young techbros.

\- No stupid apps.

\- No to being co-founder or first engineer.

\- No offices more than 30 miles away.

Susan has a keen nose. She spots red flags immediately just by a single stroll
through the office. This is a common occurrence for her. She never gets
feedback after a phone screen or interview. How unhelpful! Except when she
does get feedback. That feedback deserves to be criticized publicly. You hired
someone you used to work with? You are a nepotist! Expecting someone to know
Ruby when applying to a Ruby job is confusing. Code challenges are dumb. She
also considers herself a mid-to-senior level engineer who shouldn't be subject
to them. This is despite a practically non-existent track record of
accomplishments on her resume. Anyways, life is hard when you have 100
interviews lined up, who has time for code challenges. Also you never get
feedback on code challenges. Except when you do, then she will criticize that
technical feedback in a public rant. Finally a job offer! But this startup
wanted to pay her less than she made at Cisco. It was also less than the
market rate for a Software Engineer in San Francisco. No attention is given to
the possibility that Software Engineer is a broad category and what she does
may be less valuable than someone else. She explains this to the CEO who
refuses to budge. She specifically has no feedback on what any of these
companies could do better. They are just stupid jerks. She concludes with a
final message: Its not you, Its them!

This was perhaps the most entitled speech I've ever heard in my life.

~~~
Fraztastic
Those are reasonable requirements, except the 'no large companies' and 'no
stupid apps' probably contradict each other.

Please stop acting as if tech hiring is beyond criticism.

~~~
joeletizia
...he's not saying tech hiring is beyond criticism. He's saying this person's
opinionated talk smacks of entitlement. Which it does when compared with the
rest of the working world outside of the SF tech bubble.

------
yanilkr
It is a general understanding that you hire someone who wants the job and who
shows some acceptable level of seriousness to that effort. If someone goes to
an interview and messes up that dynamic, many interviewers make a really quick
decision in their head and waste the remaining interview time trying to be
polite and not mess up the company image. Skills wont matter at that point of
time.

Most of the "WTF" events in interviews happen because the interviewer made up
their mind already and there is still a lot of time left and is under-prepared
to handle the social situation that happens next.

